# Ty Granger Saddles?



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with him?
A lot of people have recommended him to me. Apparently his saddles fit most horses. And you help him design the saddle. And you can pay it off while he makes its so thats good.
I've rode in 3 saddles made by him and they are really comfy. Very nice pleasure saddles.
*Google TS Granger Saddles and you'll find his website.*
I like the look of his work, and Dad called him and asked about payment plans. For a custom pleasure saddle, with custom silver tooling its $6000 with all the extras. He sounds like a nice guy.
So do you have a saddle by him? Have you ever heard of him? Ever ridden in one of his saddles?
_And this is most likely directed to the Aussies, as he's based in Australia _
And to all you Americans, could you check out his website and tell me wh at you think of his work please.
Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just tried to get on his website but it said that it was suspended for nonpayment or by customer request.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Really? I was on it the other day. I'll check it and see.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

The way it is titled it sounds like he closed down the website. Possibly his account was pirated and he closed it down since it says something about security.


----------



## TSG (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all, the website is up and running again, trying to update and refresh the site. I would be pleased to answer any questions you may have about anything to do with saddles, mine or any others.


----------

